# Makeup Artist Licenses



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Which states require a license for working as an MA?


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 12, 2006)

i know that in maryland you don't HAVE to have one to work as an MA, but a lot of the stores around here give that more preference when hiring.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_lily* 
_i know that in maryland you don't HAVE to have one to work as an MA, but a lot of the stores around here give that more preference when hiring._

 
To work at a counter in MD that is correct. To work at a salon (and possibly as an independant as well) you require a license.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 14, 2006)

I mean i'm not from MD, and I work as a makeup artist. I have in pittsburgh PA and now in dayton Ohio. I didnt think you needed a license for makeup ANYWHERE until i saw a post on here. I was just wondering which states DO require it out of curiosity


----------



## martygreene (Apr 14, 2006)

Washington state does as well. I'm not sure all the states which do, but I do know that some require them for various types of makeup work. Licences require passage of a board exam, similar to those required for working as an aestetician/hair stylist, and are run by the each state individually.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 18, 2006)

I live in MD and am liscensed as a manicurist and am a makeup artist, but I do not have a seperate liscense(ie esth,mua).
 I never had a problem when working in a store, but when I did makeup at the salon I definately had to have my lic clearly visible.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 18, 2006)

CA does, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bellamia (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I live in New York City and here you definitely need a license. From the searching I have found that a license is required. And if you have a license as a cosmetologist and/or esthetician that license covers makeup. Other license do not. With other makeup artist I have spoken with and chatted on-line with I was told your really not suppose to charge or advertise yourself as mua, hairstylist, esthetician, nail tech etc. without a license. But as far as just makeup goes their is no direct license but you can receive a degree or certificate of course of completion. Which validates you to do makeup. Here is a school the a MAC artist suggested to me www.mud.edu. The site look really good. Oh yeah just in case your wonder on how I received my information I'am a license cometologist. I hope this helps in anyway


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 21, 2006)

bellamia, do you know anyone who has personally attended mud?


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 
_Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in New York City and here you definitely need a license. From the searching I have found that a license is required. And if you have a license as a cosmetologist and/or esthetician that license covers makeup. Other license do not. With other makeup artist I have spoken with and chatted on-line with I was told your really not suppose to charge or advertise yourself as mua, hairstylist, esthetician, nail tech etc. without a license. But as far as just makeup goes their is no direct license but you can receive a degree or certificate of course of completion. Which validates you to do makeup. Here is a school the a MAC artist suggested to me www.mud.edu. The site look really good. Oh yeah just in case your wonder on how I received my information I'am a license cometologist. I hope this helps in anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm a licensed cosmetologist and makeup artist as well. I was just wondering cause i didn't know you needed one anywhere


----------



## bellamia (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_bellamia, do you know anyone who has personally attended mud?_

 
Unfortuantely no I was chatting with a MAC artist and she suggested the school for me. I plan on attending when I have the money. But I checked out the site and spoke with a rep. They are very nice and helpful.


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 24, 2006)

The license we are talking about... is it like in driving license form? or is it a just a cert that certified you had completed a MU course?


----------



## bellamia (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_The license we are talking about... is it like in driving license form? or is it a just a cert that certified you had completed a MU course?_

 
Well if your taking a makeup course you can either get a diploma which is a long term makeup course (more in depth) or a certificate which usually goes for about 2 months. Either one establish you have completed a course (your hours). Its nothing like DMV where you can walk in a take a test. You have to put in your hours.


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 24, 2006)

Well going off about what someone said about MD. I live in MD and the State Office of Licensing or whatever it's called said that in order for you to work as a MA you HAVE to have a license. In order to get one you have to go through a State approved program and have 40 hrs in Make Artistry...I guess just like to be a cosmetologist. So check with you state's Licensing office, it will be the same place that gives cosmetology, nail tech, and even real estate licenses.


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for explanation bellamia... appreciate it... =D


----------



## bellamia (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_Thanks for explanation bellamia... appreciate it... =D_

 
Your welcome, I'm glad I could share something


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_To work at a counter in MD that is correct. To work at a salon (and possibly as an independant as well) you require a license._

 
I was just about to post this.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 20, 2006)

As far as I know, to be just a makeup artist in NY a liscense is not legally required.  It's how we all can work at MAC w/o having any previous training.  Also, MUD does not provide you with a liscense..it is just a certification program, but most MAs that I know have their cosmo or esth liscences...makes it easier to get a job.

But since I've never lived out of New York (and have no immediate plans to) I have no idea about other states.


----------



## bellamia (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_  Also, MUD does not provide you with a liscense..it is just a certification program, ._

 

MUD provides Certificates and Diplomas. Some courses are certificate because is a shorter course and others are longer courses and it gives diplomas.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 
_MUD provides Certificates and Diplomas. Some courses are certificate because is a shorter course and others are longer courses and it gives diplomas._

 
Exactly, regardless if it's a certificate or a diploma, it is still not a state issued liscense, and therefore not held to the same standards os a cosmo one or something.


----------



## dirtygirl (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if IL has the same requirements?


----------



## bellamia (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_Exactly, regardless if it's a certificate or a diploma, it is still not a state issued liscense, and therefore not held to the same standards os a cosmo one or something._

 
True...Not the same standards an all. But thats becuase cosmetologist deal with chemicals but thats basically it. When I first started getting into the whole beauty field I did as much search and asked cosmetologist and makeup artist questions well as much as I could. From what makeup artist told me technically your not suppose to charge if your not license. How true that is I don't know but I kind of find it doubtful becuase why would they have schools for just makeup? Right! But any way enough of my blah blah blah


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 5, 2006)

I know this is old, but I just started MUD today & in all the paperwork was the answer to your original question, Nicole.

As of 2003 (when the student handbook was written), only Maryland & Rhode Island require makeup artists to have state liscenses....but if you wish to work in a salon/spa you must be liscensed as a cosmetologist or esthetician in all states.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

CA does _not_ require a license to work as a makeup artist, though when hiring it is preffered. none of MAC's employees (at least the ones at my counter with the exception of 1) have cosmetology/makeup licenses. they base who they hire on experience and talent. mostly on retail experience, not so much makeup experience.

i've worked on several professional photoshoots (i mean, everything copyrighted, professional hair/wardrobe designers, models, the whole 9 yeards) and i haven't got a license. all of these shoots were in CA as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however, working at a salon may require one. i'm not quite sure, i've never looked in to that.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 6, 2006)

In many states you are supposed to have a license to do makeup on the general public if you are not working at a cosmetics counter. So, if you do freelance work and do weddings, proms, etc. you are supposed to be licensed, but many are not. Working the entertainment industry however (editorial, theatre, film, TV, etc.) one does not need to be licensed, in most states.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone know if you need one in Canada?


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jun 14, 2006)

or in australia? thanks


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this has been stated in some fashion or form already, but just to make it more cohesive and in one post.

CALIFORNIA

If you are doing makeup for anyone that will be on stage or film or behind a camera of sorts you do not need a license.

If you are doing makeup on people for weddings, proms, anything that is not classified as the entertainment industry by law you need a license. This also goes for working in Salons (YOU MUST HAVE A LICENSE).

Now many people do makeup without the license for proms and weddings, but you can get fined. It's like 10,000. I myself have even done makeup without the license on rare occassions. So it's a possibility, but if you plan to blow up and be known it is probably a good idea to atleast go get your estheticians (sp) license.

Also for real freelance makeup artist. Getting jobs does not depend on what school you went to etc...it's about how good you are. People don't ask to see your certificate or about what school you went to...they ask to see your PORTFOLIO. Your work.

I know because I live in LA and I am a freelance artist myself. I am trying to build my portfolio too and trying to get real jobs is hard when you don't have a good book (portfolio).  So testing testing testing..well be my life this summer.

Also, I decided against going to a makeup school and am spending my money on lessons with real working artist. Folks who are getting paid $1500 in LA. I pay them for their time to teach me what they know and the things that are getting them $800 to $1500 a day. You see their work in magazines, on music videos, in commercials..etc...

So be wise in how you spend your money.

Thats..all folks.


----------



## joraye (Jul 13, 2006)

I was at my counter yesterday and my favorite MA asked if I had ever applied at MAC. I was shocked!  I guess I put up a good front with my lingo and knowledge of the MAC lines.  I knew about A-muse before anyone at that counter did! (Because of Specktra of course.)

So anyways, we get into the licensing discussion and he doesn't have a license, Dillards/MAC doesn't require a license, just a portfolio....this is in Oklahoma btw.

I'm going to look at State Board of Cosmotology Regs and try to decipher the legal stuff, but I might really start considering this and look into a parttime job with MAC.

I told my mom about this and she replied with "Isn't this just as a bad as an alcoholic working in a liquor store?"


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 13, 2006)

*I think you need one in CT...they demand a license for many professions that other states don't (damn, you need a license just to take a shit in Connecticut!!!!!).*


----------



## martygreene (Jul 14, 2006)

in most states you need a cosmetology license to do makeup for paid compensation anywhere.  The exception is Ca.  If you are in CA in the entertainment industry you are exempt, not exempt for brides etc. 

Check the state licensing board in your state, most have websites.  

Keep in mind that very few makeup artists have a license of any kind, It's just not something the State can enforce with the man power it has.  The problem comes should you ever be sued by a client. You were practicing without the State license and thats going to be a HUGE mark against you, you will face financial ruin should that ever happen. You can not obtain liability insurance as a makeup artist without a cosmetology license.  Makeup schools give you a certificate, and while thier educations may be good a certificate will not count towards a license. To become licensed most states require a certain number of clock hours in an estetician, cosmetician, or cosmetology programme at a recognised beauty school.

For makeup only, most states require an esthetician license (or as one person said, cosmetician).  One state I am aware of has a makeup license (Maryland).  To do makeup AND hair, a cosmetology license is required. 

Now, it's the exemptions that will be the deciding factor.  Of those states that require a license to do makeup and/or hair, many of them require it for salon, bridal and other civilian work, but the entertainment industry is exempt.  To work in a salon or at a counter as a product rep (meaning you don't charge for services rendered, just product), is also exempt. 

NY and perhaps other states require a license no matter what you are doing.  There are no exemptions.  I honestly don't know if or how the counters get away with no licensing. 

There are schools that are approved to teach the curriculum that is geared towards helping you pass the state board exam.  Call your state board to get a list of approved schools. 

A certificate of any kind from any school does not count as a license.  If you attend a makeup school, you may be able to get hours applied towards a license, but it won't be much.  Negotiate with the school to see if you can reduce your time in school with them and your tuition.  You may only get a day or two knocked off, but school is all about hours.  Clock your hours, and you "graduate".  You still have to take state board exams (practical and written). 

Some states offer reciprocity with other states, so it may be useful for you to get your license if you think you might move to a different state later.

Check here for more information on what is required in your area, and what the exemptions and reciprocity options are: http://www.beautytech.com/st_boards.htm


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_in most states you need a cosmetology license to do makeup for paid compensation anywhere.  The exception is Ca.  If you are in CA in the entertainment industry you are exempt, not exempt for brides etc. 

NY and perhaps other states require a license no matter what you are doing.  There are no exemptions.  I honestly don't know if or how the counters get away with no licensing. 

http://www.beautytech.com/st_boards.htm_

 

Even though the counter artists are paid/compensated, they don't need to be licensed because the clients arn't directly paying the artist.  Therefore the artist is not being paid to do makeup.

We used to use the same logic to do hair in school for friends.  We were students and couldn't be paid... but I will accept a $50 tip for those highlights...

Also, the winds of change are blowing in the film and theater industries.  Licenses may soon be required, if not already.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 

 
_Unfortuantely no I was chatting with a MAC artist and she suggested the school for me. I plan on attending when I have the money. But I checked out the site and spoke with a rep. They are very nice and helpful._

 
I went to MUD in NYC. Definitly a great school.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 6, 2007)

Also, MUD does not license you, they give you a certificate of course completion. It is _not_ required in NY to have alicense to do makeup, it is only required to have a license to work in a salon. In NY, no one really could give a damn, its all about who you know & getting the job done.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_Even though the counter artists are paid/compensated, they don't need to be licensed because the clients arn't directly paying the artist.  Therefore the artist is not being paid to do makeup.

We used to use the same logic to do hair in school for friends.  We were students and couldn't be paid... but I will accept a $50 tip for those highlights...

Also, the winds of change are blowing in the film and theater industries.  Licenses may soon be required, if not already._

 
I know that certain locals of SAG and IATSE are (and have been for a while) requiring licensure in order to join as a makeup artist/hairstylist.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, 798 in particular is going back and forth on the issue.  I have a friend who is caught in the middle of the whole mess...


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 10, 2007)

When I worked at MAC I waited until I had my license because I thought you needed one.  I live in MD and to practice freelance and in a salon you need a license.  At counters/stores you do not, but some require them because they think it is better but not because they have to by law.  I personally think any person providing makeup services to the public should have to be licensed because there is no way the counters teach the proper sanitation, laws, etc.  It should be for the publics safety and for the safety of the MUA as well.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 31, 2007)

bump!

Ok, lately I have gotten alot of offers to do work for TV and stuff and some jobs required that you do have your license, this is in *Maryland*. I was just issued my license, it's something good to have. 

So please, if you have a chance to get a license, ie, going to school or working for a counter, talk to your trainers about obtaining one. It's always good to have for those good jobs, that require one, that may come your way.


----------



## lucy_babyy (Oct 17, 2008)

does anybody know anything about needing a license in Massachusetts...i plan on opening a store and doing makeup application in it..what kind of licenses or certificates do i need to do this???


----------



## miinx (Oct 19, 2008)

As of next year, Maryland has removed the makeup artist licensing requirement for MUAs working salons, and will no longer be renewing existing licenses or issuing new ones.


----------



## Esme (Oct 19, 2008)

For the person who asked, way back when, about Australia, no. There is no license requirement in Australia for certification or licensing for Nail Tech OR Makeup Artists. Kind of shocking, I think. I also believe this may change soon for Nail Techs, especially.
In Oregon you have to sit a state board for licensing in nails, makeup, skin care, etc. just like for hairdressers and nurses. I am getting my schooling in Australia, but would like to be able to be licensed in Oregon as I may return there if the economy ever picks back up. So I have been looking into reciprocity.


----------



## Esme (Oct 19, 2008)

6 times post


----------



## doll.face (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you need a liscense to do makeup in NYC?


----------



## bnanca (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to change the state too, hehehe.. but what about minnesota, i want to get into a course or something, anybody know any good ones for the midwest??


----------



## Hilly (Jul 10, 2009)

TX does not require a license to do makeup application.


----------



## Labreniae (Jul 20, 2012)

I seen that on the Department of Licensing Site, So does that mean Maryland residents will not need a license to be a make up artist?


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello all. I did a little research and The Maryland Department of Labor Licensing and Regulation advise's as of 10/1/08 Make-up Artist licensing has been repealed and licenses will no longer be issued. I also called them to verify that this means you do not have to be licensed to do make-up in the state of Maryland and that you cannot be fined for providing these services.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

They got rid of the Maryland Makeup Artist license (dummies) but to work in a salon you do need a license.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

boujoischic said:


> Hello all. I did a little research and The Maryland Department of Labor Licensing and Regulation advise's as of 10/1/08 Make-up Artist licensing has been repealed and licenses will no longer be issued. I also called them to verify that this means you do not have to be licensed to do make-up in the state of Maryland and that you cannot be fined for providing these services.


  	Didn't see this. Doh.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 11, 2012)

I still have mine, but of course it's expired. But seriously, it's one more option for makeup artist discounts that has been stripped away from us! That's so annoying!


----------



## MsMakeup22 (Sep 12, 2013)

I live in Louisiana, they have a separate Makeup Permit that allows you to legally work in salon as a Makeup Artist only. You have to have special training or have hours from a cosmetology or esthi schooling. I had half of my hours from cosmetology and was able to apply for the Makeup Permit.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a licensed Esthetician in the state of LA, and I am in Barber school, almost finished. In the state of LA you must have 40 hours of training at a school recongnized by the LA State Board of Cosmetology in order to obtain a makeup permit. In this 40 hours of training you are supposed to learn about the all important, sanitation in the work place. When you have completed your hours you will receive a certificate of completion. The school will not give you a license nor will the state board. There is no such thing as a licensed makeup artist in the state of LA. After you receive your certificate of completion from your school you will then be allowed to apply for a makeup permit through the state board. This will allow you to work in a salon or freelance.  However, your esthetician's license or cosmetology license also allows you to do makeup as well without having a separate permit. Since we are taught sanitation, color placement, color theory, ect. in school it is not necessary to have the extra hours & permit.


----------



## Mona81 (May 31, 2015)

Hi! I Was  wondering if anybody can give me an advice about starting a makeup artist career. If I would still live in NY I would know where to go, but unfortunately I am in PA. What can I do to start the process to be in that industry.


----------

